

Defense Department sets up its own SourceForge - timf
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10154053-16.html

======
tristmegistus
Other US gov't agencies use open source. NOAA runs a private sourcforge
instance. They also run linux on some of their data processing systems.

------
timf
I'd link directly to the site but it is "403 Forbidden" right now (hmm).

<http://forgemil.com/>

